# Rena Smart Heater Warning



## neven (May 15, 2010)

For those of you who keep your tanks in a drafty area of your home, make sure you watch your heaters indicator light. The Smart heater has a feature where it will stop heating if the tank falls 5 degrees below the heater's set point. This feature is to prevent it from burning itself out, but really becomes a pain if you have a spouse who loves to air out the place constantly.


----------



## big_bubba_B (Apr 25, 2010)

good thing you posted that was thinking about getting one but my gf likes to open up the door and windows alot so would be pointless to get one


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

That is one "dumb" heater. Some time, I intentional or unintentionally drop the tank temperature during water change. That would mean that I have to play with the dumb heater every time I want to do that.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is not a good feature in a heater!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow! what kind of design is that, I would say "not" to smart heater.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Are the Hydors the same ?.


----------



## Gregzz4 (Jun 25, 2010)

My smart heaters never had a problem
Room temp is 68-72 and tank is 79
I ran them for a year without fail before I stripped down the tank
And we smoke with windows open all year, even winter months


----------

